# Show us your.... Ride.



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

simple rules, no text/discussion, just your #1 favorite picture of your ride.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Car and Bike*

Hope it workS




















Sorry for the bad quality pics taken from camera-phone.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....ty DryBoy for hosting my pic


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

say bling bling


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

dang, i can't make this thing work. please click down there to my link.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Let me just say that this is a quality thread. No talk (excet me now) just pics.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Mine car*


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Azkicker0027's Ride*


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)




----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here u go:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*My '98 200SX SE :* 








*And my "DARK SIDE" HONDA *  :


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*The newest ride* ( Still got the Sentra, don't worry  )


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i see some nice rides here at nissanforums. w2g guys!!!








my one recent pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

*b14on19s*


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

More pics at The JBL web site showing extreme installs!!!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

man, i'm seeing a lot of good looking rides!!!! tight!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

hey,
Someone (maybe me?) should split this up into a show us you B13, B15, B15, etc. so there is less mix and match.

Seth


----------



## e_is_chillin (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's mine...








1989 Nissan Maxima


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice 240....wow...one of the best Ive seen in the year


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MAN!* ..., like I said before: my nuts before my car  !


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

91 3sgte said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that an MR2... not a 240!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah...damn...your right, from that angle look slike one though with a body kit, my bad
this is what working 60hrs does to you....damn...Ive been up and at work since 7am this morning and have until 8


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> *MAN! ..., like I said before: my nuts before my car  ! *



HAHAHAHA.... OUCH!!! this is how you're gonna look after you cut them off ---- >


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)




----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> *HAHAHAHA.... OUCH!!! this is how you're gonna look after you cut them off ---- >   *


No way! If I ever get married, the girl's going to know, get a
"pre-nup": the Sol is NOT negotiable/for sale! If I had the
money to buy a '95 MR2, it'd be even worse; I'd hire a lawyer
for that shit  !


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> *yeah...damn...your right, from that angle look slike one though with a body kit, my bad
> this is what working 60hrs does to you....damn...Ive been up and at work since 7am this morning and have until 8 *


i almost thoght it was one too at first!  
its all good man


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## jennsfriend69 (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice car Alty02!!!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## pariawan (Oct 18, 2003)

my 93 Infiniti G20 / Nissan Primera


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

oldie, but goodie


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Missing my '94









The replacement:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Reposts*

Oldies but may fav. pics.


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

'03 Daytona Blue 350


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Updated pic of my car with stealth corners+headlights::


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

i have noticed that no one actually has any old cars


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I do, just no pic's.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Reposts*



wes said:


> *Oldies but may fav. pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DROOL!!! 

Engine Please!!!   we want turbo!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Timbo*

In the works, pre assembly is done. Piping is at coaters and the rest of my fittings are on the way. My site has pics. of the intercooler mounted. Hopefully it will be about a month and it'll be running. Just in time for snow.. Yeah!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

new shot


----------



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

Lowered, groundcontrol/kyb agxs
Stillen muffler
Hotshot cai


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you can see my car if you click on My Car!
don't laugh, it's a work in progress.
VVVVVVVV


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *you can see my car if you click on My Car!
> don't laugh, it's a work in progress.
> VVVVVVVV *


 I like teh convertible! Did u take those 2f2f pics?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I like teh convertible! Did u take those 2f2f pics? *


thanx! that car is for relieving stress and getting some good exercise now since i got all the parts off of it that i need. I figured since it's going to crusher anyways, i might as well have some fun with it.
And what "2f2f" pics are you talking about?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

old ass pics



















stock wing is back on now


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Oldies but may fav. pics.


I knew you had Rota Subzeros at one time! I knew I wasn't crazy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my new favorite pic of my car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time to clean those headlights


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> I knew you had Rota Subzeros at one time! I knew I wasn't crazy


HAHA yeah, they are gone no though, got some new wheels for this season.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Now lets see the other 4.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like im the only 240SX so far :fluffy: 









[/IMG]


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

CarloSR said:


>


 This shit is fucking hot ! what rims are those? i want to buy them


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

280Z 1978


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha niceeeee...mixin old with new huh...looks good


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Two of my favorite pics of my basic 200


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well here are a few of the Spec:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

the old car (old and busted)

















What happened to the old one










And the new car (New Hotness)


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

My Favriote Exterior








My Fav Interior


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> dang, i can't make this thing work. please click down there to my link.



ummm yea, heres mine!!!!


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> ummm yea, heres mine!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Shawn said:


> ^Now lets see the other 4.



Those other 4 are not mine, those are cars in my club, I can post the pictures if you woule like to see them tho...


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's mine.. and yea I know- it needs a drop, I'm ordering springs this week!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

NissanGirlie said:


> Here's mine.. and yea I know- it needs a drop, I'm ordering springs this week!


Actually, I kind of like its stance the way it is. Side skirts and a spoiler should do the trick!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Those other 4 are not mine, those are cars in my club, I can post the pictures if you woule like to see them tho...




i wanna see the supercharged kia


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wanna see the supercharged kia


Supercharged Physiofit:










I park the Sentra and get on this when I wanna pick up the honeys.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is mine...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Exa_Chick (Mar 8, 2004)

*My fave photo of my baby!!*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Update With New Rims*


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

old car:









New car:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

*97 Maxima SE*


----------

